# Sticky  Meeting up for a game - Tips to stay safe



## Jacobite

We’ve began to notice that all you Heretics are getting bored of talking over the great wide inter-web and are wanting to meet up and play each other in person. That is brilliant and the Admin team would just like to make sure everybody is safe. It’s a scary world out there, not at all like your backyard where the scariest thing is your neighbours dog, and that’s behind a fence. 

While most of us are all very friendly and well adjusted individuals sometimes you might met somebody online who is perfectly nice and normal sounding but in reality may have, lets just say, “other motives”. So:

Please be very careful when you arrange to meet someone for the first time. Make sure the first meeting is in a public venue and don’t just take the persons word that “There is a bar on Featherstone Street, we’ll meet up there”. Have a look into it yourself, ask around and see what the neighbour hood is like. Likewise if somebody says “Come along to the Rabid Midgets War Gaming Club, we are at: 56 Crazy Short Persons Street”, try and find out a bit more about the club from others before you go. You don’t really want to be wandering around back streets trying to find somebodies house that may or may not exist. Always meet in Public first rather than a private residence.

Try and go along when there is a group of people there as this means that all the attention isn’t going to on you. However if you are going to be meeting a individual then:

ALWAYS try and go with a friend and stay with them. If they leave, you should as well.

ALWAYS make sure you speak to the guy on the phone before you agree to meet. Asking to “talk” to them may throw off anybody that may have be out for something other than a war-game. You can also judge them for yourself.

ALWAYS take a fully charged mobile phone 

ALWAYS have the means to get home safe about your person - a return train ticket in your shoe or a taxi fare for example.

ALWAYS tell a parent, spouse, responsible friend or flat mate where your going, when you are getting back etc.

ALWAYS arrange to call that person at a pre-set time to tell them you are okay. Use a secret code word to tell them that things are proceeding as planned. For example, if you use the word 'coffee' at any point in your message then things are fine, but if you use the word 'uncle' then you are in trouble and your phone buddy should call the police. So, "Did uncle David get back all right?" is a request for help that you can make even while you are being overheard by someone you distrust. This may sound cheesy and stupid but can potentially save your life. 

Another example is this: The people in my flat always text another member of the flat who is at home when they are leaving work. We then know that if they are not back in about half an hour then something has gone wrong and we should head out and start looking for them. Tell your “person“, what route you will be getting home by BEFORE you go, not on the phone. Also vary this route so you can’t be followed from week to week and make sure your “person“, knows which route you are taking. Obviously you shouldn’t walk unless you absolutely have too.

Another good thing to have is a text message saved to your phone that you can send out telling somebody to ring you. You can then fake an emergency and have to rush away without awkward questions.

ALWAYS be a little paranoid. Ask yourself "Why does he want to meet here, in this place? Is someone going to mug me and take all my minis, is there another way to get there?"

Above all just use your common sense and trust your gut. If the situation feels a dodgy then don’t think “oh it’ll be ok”, get out and get home safe.

Don’t take any risks and be safe. Don’t want any of you guys going missing on us.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Nice tips Jac, I have a few myself.

Make sure you take your own drink, a bottle of softdrink for example, and until you get to know the person well enough, politely refuse any they may offer by saying "No, I'm good, I've got my *insert drink name here*".

If you're going to someone's house, tell them you're going to be somewhere that is public and ask if they'd like to meet you there, then get some lunch. This will give you a chance to check them out and see if they're trustworthy. If they seem too eager to head off, make sure you have an excuse to leave.

Don't get into a car with someone unless you trust them.

Check out their posts before you meet them to get an idea of their personality. Then when you're talking to them, quote some of the things they've said to guage if it's actually them, or if someone has highjacked their account to try and lure someone.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Its nice to see you two care so much about us.


----------



## Mad King George

I'm always paranoid so this just reflects what i always do.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Google Earth is a grand way to start if they give you a specific address. Thanks to the sattelite images, you can even see what type of neighborhood its in; whether or not there are any major roads near the location, or any type of public building or store (ie. Walmart) that you can go for help if needed.


----------



## The_Pi

Wow, i never thought in taking care that way... Never needed to BTW, maybe 'cause i'm the one to fear lol... NOw seriously, this are good advice for youngster, but, try not to seem too paranoid...


----------



## CommissarHorn

I always carry my cossack sword around, do you have a cossack sword to carry around?
If not then a nice Muela Para-military knife or a Double edged SOG will be handy.

Isn't there a thread or forum to post stuff relevant to that?
Like "person" is gonna visit "Otherperson" or "TheOtherPerson" wants to meet up with however the hell at "Place".


----------



## electriceye83

Maybe another thing is its never a bad idea to take some form of self defence classes, just knowing how to handle yourself is always a good idea, and not just when meeting other gamers.

Failing that,yes, carrying a sword or combat knife works, but you stick someone with one of those, youll come out in the wrong.

Mind, again, being a fairly large hefty kinda lad, I dont really have problems like that either.


----------



## Sons of Russ

*


"Dont listen to that noise, come to MY gaming house.... The walls are made of gingerbread and 40k sprues!

What's the cage for you say? 

Oh, that's for my invisible pet dinosaur!

He's really friendly actually, why don't I just let you in there so you can pet him...."
*


:stop:


----------



## Blood God

I love gingerbread......


----------



## Elchimpster

I dunno, I'm not all that paranoid, but then, I'm 37, a big guy, and have never had any problems in meeting folks.

Meeting folks for lunch or something before playing is a good idea. 

I've had some great experiences in playing complete strangers off a post card in the FLGS. Had a few that I wouldn't play again either.

Considering most of our readership are minors, I'd recommend being extra cautious and following some of Jac's advise though.


----------



## Vrykolas2k

Self-defense classes are good. 
You can also get a concealed carry permit, if you live in a sane country. :grin:
And of course you can also go to the first game with the bunch of fellow bikers that's accompanying you to Sturgis. 
Or is that just me...?


----------



## chaos vince

if you're playin at sturgis just try not to get into an arguement over rules... they end badly


----------



## Vrykolas2k

chaos vince said:


> if you're playin at sturgis just try not to get into an arguement over rules... they end badly




Or well, depending on one's point-of-view...:crazy:


----------



## Morgal

Vrykolas2k said:


> Self-defense classes are good.
> You can also get a concealed carry permit, if you live in a sane country. :grin:
> And of course you can also go to the first game with the bunch of fellow bikers that's accompanying you to Sturgis.
> Or is that just me...?


Dang I forgot to bring my mini's last time I went.
maybe next time...
set up a table right down town....see what happens?
Camp at buffalo chip...wet t-shirt contest? again? can't you see it's turn 4?


----------



## Vrykolas2k

Morgal said:


> Dang I forgot to bring my mini's last time I went.
> maybe next time...
> set up a table right down town....see what happens?
> Camp at buffalo chip...wet t-shirt contest? again? can't you see it's turn 4?



LOL!
No, no... I don't mean take the minis to Sturgis, I mean take the bikers to the game lol.


----------



## Octavian

It`s nice to see our mods care about our safety so much, since I`m only 14 I wont be organizing anything like that so I`m pretty much safe from stuff like this.


----------



## Bogg

I'm glad I live in Norway, where the cops still have whistles. "Pfeeeeeet" Stop, you there!!

Some nice tips tho Jac, It didn't even cross my mind that people could host alternate motives for a gaming session.. 

Here is my 2 tips

1 "Whatever you do, dont wear a knife"
2 "whatever you do, be sure to land the first punch":victory:


----------



## Concrete Hero

Sons of Russ said:


> *
> 
> 
> "Dont listen to that noise, come to MY gaming house.... The walls are made of gingerbread and 40k sprues!
> 
> What's the cage for you say?
> 
> Oh, that's for my invisible pet dinosaur!
> 
> He's really friendly actually, why don't I just let you in there so you can pet him...."
> *
> 
> 
> :stop:


I'm there!


----------



## killmaimburn

Well idk what cities all of you are at but in my city you gotta be careful meeting your friends, let alone strangers, so never too paranoid I say...


----------



## World Eater

Hail,

Indeed, I love gingerbread too :biggrin:


GINGERBREAD FOR THE GINGERBREAD GOD!!! 


And now for something completely different...
a Khorne Berzerker being decapitated by his own Bloodfeeder!


BFTBG!!!

World Eater


----------



## Concrete Hero

Just get Kharn to piggy-back you all day. Guarantee no trouble


----------



## XV8crisis

good tips, but i only ever game with people i know eg people at my local GW. Thanks anyway! Those would be good for someone in that situation.

_________________________________________________________________________
Bloodthirster: Excuse me, our land raider has thrown a track. Do you have a spare pin?
Space marine: yeah, here it is. See you in the game?
Bloodthirster: yeah, i'm looking forward to dismembering you and eating your souls!

The emperor protects.. fact!


----------



## Stella Cadente

soooo to stay safe if I meet up with female gamers, I shouldn't tie them up to the wall or make them crawl around on all 4's with a bu....................erm......nevermind *whistles while walking away*


----------



## RallytoCleburne

*Good stuff*

Actually, pretty helpful info. I might suggest that meeting at the local game store is a good way to begin.

I myself am pretty wary of new gamers. It's not so much that some of the folks could be dangerous, but maturity levels most certainly vary among individuals and can be a limiting factor to enjoying the game, especially for those of us in the over 40 age group.


----------



## LeeHarvey

It's a sad day when somebody lures a kid to their house under false pretences of playing a game of 40k. I mean, to use 40k in such a manner well.... that's just, well, it's Blasphemy!

No really though, this world is full of sick assholes so, you younger players would do quite well to listen to what Jacobite has to say.

And Deceiver, who needs a permit?:biggrin:


----------



## gdog

I think carrying any kind of sharp weapon is a big no-no. Especially if you
live in england and stabbings are becoming quite a common crime.


----------



## Marshal Seir

Interesting thought: What if you meet up with someone you don't know, and they act kind of off, so you get a bit worried, and it shows so they get even stranger... And the reason their acting weird is that they think you're acting weird, and are probably some wacko. Just something I thought of while reading this. Good advice, all.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

It's a good idea to meet in a GW or somthing where there is a lot of other people that enjoy the hobby, go from there :victory:.


----------



## bon_jovi

I think the best bit of advice to come out of all this seems to be meet up at a local games store and nowhere else. (Unless your local game store is ran by a weirdo, that is) and as for knives, its probably not a great idea for the brits on here at least although i live in Nottingham so nothing short of Marneus Calgars Honour Guard will make you feel safe round my way.

Either way, cheers for the great advice, at 26 i'm probably a little too old for the more selective perverts around. But the idea of someone Half inching my models is enough to make me think twice.


----------



## Ryobi_Azzencar

*defense*

Actually the safety points that have been made when meeting ANYONE from the internet for the first time.

Knives though, really?

A big wad of keys to stick between your knuckles or a roll of quarters to weight your fist is probably better, legal, and you always have change for the soda machine.

Or, back in the 70s gangs would carry bottle openers. The ones with the pointy end for punching through the top of a tin can. You can sharpen one on the sidewalk and a good rake with it will cut straight to the bone.


----------



## vacantghost

agreed...lol


----------



## hoduken

lol i like all the comments about knives and rolls of quarters. im from america. i could take a good old serbu. some call it cheap i call it winning. (even if i bleed to death from the stab wound afterwards.) :shok:

But really i think being safe about meeting a random person is a big deal and their is some good advice on these forums. And from a legal standpoint i would reccomend mace or something a long those lines if anything. In any situation in court mace is almost always seen as a defensive device. more importantly, despite what some people will tell you (you know who you are!), it will bring down anyone not on drugs. 

I once had a bud who preached up and down that tazers and mace would do nothing to tuff guys. lol, now we have a really funny vid of him crying. :laugh:

oh, something to add. for hell sakes! if your going to take a sword (your not a ninja i promise) dont take one you purchased for 60 bucks from a pawn shop or hobby store and proffess its authentic.... i worked at a hobby shop for two years and it makes my penis shrink every time i got some 30 somethings in waving around 20 dollar chinese swords and talking like they were some kind of unstoppable force.


----------



## spike12225

ha ha a proper samuri sword is illegal without a collectors licence and you can't carry it on you as cutting car doors off is frowned upon


----------



## * Luke T *

spike12225 said:


> ha ha a proper samuri sword is illegal without a collectors licence and you can't carry it on you as cutting car doors off is frowned upon


What? Samuri swords, knifes, fist of coins? Fuck that! If i met up with someone who had a knife or weapon on them I'd disarm stright away and brake one of there limbs. Why do civilians insist of taking "protection" out with them. I'm in army and work with weapons ALOT, I never feel the need to carry a weapon apart from when on duty.

But I guess tyou guys are in the states and guns and all that are a lot easier to get a hold of.


----------



## MyI)arkness

Thanks for this thread, now i will know how to lure people in better :victory: ...and make them suffer alot of intense pleasure in my slaanesh temple.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau

Has anything dodgy really happened during arranged game meetings between strangers?! I didn't really think there are peadophiles and rapists mixed with the warhammer 40k crowd?! :shok:


----------



## NurglingStomper

There are rapists and paedophiles everywhere wu-tang. In school, church, temple you name it. What makes you think that it work be different? Just cause we play with little plastic toys? Haha


----------



## Stella Cadente

Wu-Tang-Tau said:


> I didn't really think there are peadophiles and rapists mixed with the warhammer 40k crowd?! :shok:


your joking right?, its probably one of the best places for them


----------



## JokerGod

Stella Cadente said:


> your joking right?, its probably one of the best places for them


I wouldn't say the best place, there are far fewer kids then older foke playing. 

But there is more then likely a few of them out there, they seam to find there way in to anything.


----------



## Stella Cadente

JokerGod said:


> I wouldn't say the best place, there are far fewer kids then older foke playing.


opposite round here


----------



## Epic Fail

Thanks to the OP, these are great tips for minors who can be targetted by 'net predators. 

It always disappoints me to see "I'm massive and I carry a nuclear device so no-one will mess with me lol" comments. The best way to avoid danger is to avoid risky situations, not carry a weapon that will escalate things beyond belief.


----------



## raverboi

if you need a weapon, a furioso dread comes in handy!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Just put your faith in the God-Emperor!

The Emperor Protects!


----------



## mcmuffin

hmmmmmmmm? yes i think that taking a weapon to a meet-up is not the best idea. i can imagine the conversation right now " hello" he/she says " how are you? oh you seem to be carrying a large blunt instrument with you". I say" why yes i carry a bat around with me to all my games of 40k" they say "Why" 
i respond "well just in case you are a sick, demented psychopath who wants to lure me out for a game of 40k, then proceed to reveal yourself as a stalker or pervert.":laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
end of conversation. result: they run away and you dont get a game of 40k


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

Good common sense advice here. There have been incidents with 'individuals' using GW stores as places to get to know younger gamers, shall we say. Fortunately one of the upsides of GW staff is that because they do talk to people [in some cases incessantly] they're pretty good at spotting people who 'don't fit'.

Put simply, never go to a game at a private residence when you don't know the person. Always go to a public place of gaming whether that be a club, store or whatever.

Adults may not need to worry about the same things as younger gamers but there are still nutters out there so i'd suggest that common sense still be applied. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mikeybx

Nice no you guys care even tho it wont affect you what happpens :victory:


----------



## Mikeybx

mcmuffin said:


> hmmmmmmmm? yes i think that taking a weapon to a meet-up is not the best idea. i can imagine the conversation right now " hello" he/she says " how are you? oh you seem to be carrying a large blunt instrument with you". I say" why yes i carry a bat around with me to all my games of 40k" they say "Why"
> i respond "well just in case you are a sick, demented psychopath who wants to lure me out for a game of 40k, then proceed to reveal yourself as a stalker or pervert.":laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> end of conversation. result: they run away and you dont get a game of 40k


Ha legend goota be pretty blunt to say that :laugh:


----------



## MontytheMighty

Just my two cents since I've seen a number of posts mentioning knives.

From a self-defense perspective, concealed knives in general are not as effective as a lot of people make them out to be.

Unless the other guy is totally clueless or is just putting on a threat display, he's going to surprise you (hit you first and hit you hard, i.e. knock you unconscious) and you probably won't have time to draw your knife. This is because he's the aggressor and you're the law-abiding citizen forced to react. 

On the other hand, if he is just putting on a threat display (posturing, obnoxious/intimidating behavior), he's mainly trying to scare you, not to physically hurt you. In this case if you pull out your knife and stab him, it doesn't count as self-defense and you'll be going to prison.

There is a slim chance that you'll be able to actually use your knife effectively: someone makes a bungled attempt to seriously harm you. 

But if you're worried about a sexual predator or psychopath trying to lure you with a game of 40k, chances are they know what they're doing and they'll find some way to surprise you.

AVOIDANCE and AWARENESS OF YOUR SURROUNDINGS are the most effective tools in your self-defense arsenal, not that folding knife you have in your pocket.


----------



## halgruman

mcmuffin said:


> hmmmmmmmm? yes i think that taking a weapon to a meet-up is not the best idea. i can imagine the conversation right now " hello" he/she says " how are you? oh you seem to be carrying a large blunt instrument with you". I say" why yes i carry a bat around with me to all my games of 40k" they say "Why"
> i respond "well just in case you are a sick, demented psychopath who wants to lure me out for a game of 40k, then proceed to reveal yourself as a stalker or pervert.":laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> end of conversation. result: they run away and you dont get a game of 40k


LOL! Yes, takeing a weapon gives the wrong impression. It's like meeting up with a client and bringing a lawyer with you. Not a good start.


----------



## dillonlaval

I never even thought about someone jumping me for my minis! Oh its on if someone ever tried to jump me for my minis!! They are my only children!!1! Im glad you all posted this up, I was lucky growing up and had a hobby store right down the street so young nieve Dillon never ran into that kind of situation but for young people who don't have a game store as accessable there are alot of great tips here! If only I could take all my knowledge of 40k and go back to when I was younger :laugh:


----------



## Bushido

Its kinda pathetic that we live in a world where we need to have a safety thread for wargamming


----------



## CrimsonMizer

Also, wear a condom.
AT ALL TIMES.


----------



## techwitch

very sound advice, although if you are going to be armed, make sure you know how to use what you have, a weapon without training is even more dangerous to the owner than not having one at all.


----------



## octopec

Bushido said:


> Its kinda pathetic that we live in a world where we need to have a safety thread for wargamming


Just because there is a thread on the topic doesn't mean we need one...


----------



## sonofchaotica

Some good points raised here, the club i used to attend had a huge range in age, from about 10 - 50, i was pretty shocked to see several of the kids being "dumped" at the club so the parents could go out for dinner and a drink. Its times like this where people get into bad situations, thankfully every was normal but you never know. Could be some weirdo keeping an eye and just turn up one night, we knew the club members were all sound but if theres a stranger turning up its almost impossible to make a judge of character. I think another key point is never leave the kids at a club or a store, anyone can walk in at any time and its not the club members resonsabilty to watch other peoples children for them. I know this probably won't really apply to anyone here but i just thought it should be mentioned.


----------



## TunaSammich

electriceye83 said:


> Maybe another thing is its never a bad idea to take some form of self defence classes, just knowing how to handle yourself is always a good idea, and not just when meeting other gamers.
> 
> Failing that,yes, carrying a sword or combat knife works, but you stick someone with one of those, youll come out in the wrong.
> 
> Mind, again, being a fairly large hefty kinda lad, I dont really have problems like that either.


The ultimate self defence: Awareness, and good cardio!

Even if there are 10 guys after you, they can't hurt you if they can't catch you.

Failing that, you COULD buy a flashbang or smoke bomb. Or maybe a jetpack. It depends on what's reasonable for you financially.


----------



## JDMJapan

Yeh, dont be a moron and meet up with a guy who's username is MJackson and plays an army of Nurgle who are all in sexual poses


----------



## JDMJapan

Yeh, dont be a moron and meet up with a guy who's username is MJackson and plays an army of Nurgle who are all in sexual poses


----------



## JDMJapan

Opps, 1 to many posts!


----------



## Wax

This is a thread with some good, solid advice. Especially the first two posts. I do have to say that the comments about being alert and aware of your general surroundings are spot on. Those are the two biggest keys to self defense and staying safe in general.


----------



## Hudson

some very good advice, but i am against telling people to take weapons to places i mean come on with the whole knife crime stuff at the moment it seems quite irresponsible to tell people to do that.

end of the day if your unsure as to whether its safe to meet at someones home, meet in neutral ground first i'm 25 and would be sceptical of going round someones house to play warhammer having met them on the net. 

or if you feel like you have to take a knife with you in order to feel safe ask yourself if a game with models is worth being in a situation which leads to having to use it??

i'm all for safety but this seems to be getting to a silly level, surely the thread was intended to instruct people how to have a safe meeting and finding like minded people to share a fun game with not a "if this mofo turns out to be a freak this is how you stab him up"

come on guys there's young influencial minds on here lets be a little responsible


----------



## JokerGod

Hudson said:


> some very good advice, but i am against telling people to take weapons to places i mean come on with the whole knife crime stuff at the moment it seems quite irresponsible to tell people to do that.
> 
> end of the day if your unsure as to whether its safe to meet at someones home, meet in neutral ground first i'm 25 and would be sceptical of going round someones house to play warhammer having met them on the net.
> 
> or if you feel like you have to take a knife with you in order to feel safe ask yourself if a game with models is worth being in a situation which leads to having to use it??
> 
> i'm all for safety but this seems to be getting to a silly level, surely the thread was intended to instruct people how to have a safe meeting and finding like minded people to share a fun game with not a "if this mofo turns out to be a freak this is how you stab him up"
> 
> come on guys there's young influencial minds on here lets be a little responsible


What is wrong with telling some one to be prepared and arm them selves just in case. 

Yes using a knife is not always the best option, but it is better to be prepared then to be over powered. Telling people not to take something to defend them selves is like telling the cops if they don't have guns neither will the bad guys.

Bad people are out there and you can't always tell who they are. If you are meeting up with some one you have never met take something to defend your self, be it pepper spray, a knife or a tazer. It is far better to be over prepared then under prepared.


----------



## Stella Cadente

ignoring the fact that this "being over prepared" is actually illegal in most countries out there, and if you actually kill or seriously injure someone while being "over prepared" be prepared to face a long term jail sentence, or if your just caught you face massive fines and perhaps some time in jail. (unless you in the UK, where you don't go to jail, you just get a slap on the wrist...which you can then take the slapper to court for...and win)

openly telling people to take any weapon to protect themselves without mentioning the negatives is irresponsible, dangerous and retarded beyond any measure possible by man.

you wanna really protect yourself?, get as much info as you can on the person your meeting and the area, and don't go alone, if anything seems out of place or weird, just walk away from it or them.

or just follow stupid advice and stab the person in the face a dozen times for sneezing weird, and see which one gets you further........although if your in america just shoot everyone who looks funny or isn't white, then you should be fine, or heck you might be given an MOH.


----------



## Wax

Stella Cadente said:


> although if your in america just shoot everyone who looks funny or isn't white, then you should be fine, or heck you might be given an MOH.


Now hold on, I can agree with the first part of your post, but wtf is this here? Is the blatant US hate really necessary? It seems pretty childish to me, especially coming from someone who is 21. Yes, we have access to firearms in the US. Yes, in some places you can get a CCW permit or OC/UOC. That does not mean we run around using our weapons in racist or bigoted endeavors. 

How about you apologize for making that comment, and I won't make fun of the UK for having a law that makes it illegal to sell silverware sets to minors because they have butter knives in them.


----------



## bobss

> sell silverware sets to minors because they have butter knives in them.


Out of all the things wrong with the UK thats pretty bad...

You could of mentioned our Knife crime...


----------



## edd_thereaper

bobss said:


> Out of all the things wrong with the UK thats pretty bad...
> 
> You could of mentioned our Knife crime...



or our health service XD


----------



## bobss

edd_thereaper said:


> or our health service XD


:laugh: Or our Postal Service :victory:


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn

Wax_Assassin said:


> How about you apologize for making that comment, and I won't make fun of the UK for having a law that makes it illegal to sell silverware sets to minors because they have butter knives in them.


We can't buy spoons either :victory:


----------



## Hudson

..why a spoon???....because it will hurt more you twit!! lol

guys drop the whole im from this country so ya-de-ya-de ya......honestly who cares...

the point i'm trying to make is if you feel the need to take a weapon to play a game then you shouldnt be doing something that makes you feel that unsafe so as to make that necessary lets put this into context your telling people to arm themselves and if necessery stab/shoot/kill someone all over a game with plastic toys....thats sick imo

and the "telling the cops not to take guns and neither will the bad guys" is wildly out of context the thread is about a safe meeting for a game not a bank job so i dont see how your analysis is similar

guys come on i mean really!! am i the only one who thinks that taking a weapon to feel safe when going to a game is just outrageous


----------



## deathbringer

I agree with everything Hudson just said

Talking with regards to UK heretics
If you feel threatened enough to want a weapon like a knife dont bother going.
Your going to put yourself on edge and chances are if your that scared then you will be to tense to enjoy the game.


----------



## JokerGod

Hudson said:


> ..why a spoon???....because it will hurt more you twit!! lol
> 
> guys drop the whole im from this country so ya-de-ya-de ya......honestly who cares...
> 
> the point i'm trying to make is if you feel the need to take a weapon to play a game then you shouldnt be doing something that makes you feel that unsafe so as to make that necessary lets put this into context your telling people to arm themselves and if necessery stab/shoot/kill someone all over a game with plastic toys....thats sick imo
> 
> and the "telling the cops not to take guns and neither will the bad guys" is wildly out of context the thread is about a safe meeting for a game not a bank job so i dont see how your analysis is similar
> 
> guys come on i mean really!! am i the only one who thinks that taking a weapon to feel safe when going to a game is just outrageous


I never once told any one to stab, shoot or kill any one els. All I told people is it is better to have something to defend your self with then nothing at all. And it is always necessary to be able to defend your self. This is not the good old days where people where nice to one another and you didn't have to worry about some wack job trying to mug you on the street.

Simply having something to defend your self with be it a knife or just simple pepper spray will often deter people from trying to mug you and it can be used IF YOU HAVE TO. And last I checks pepper spray was not illegal to carry in the US or Europe. (That includes the UK) and I don't recommend any one take a gun to meet up with some one, that just makes every one jumpy, a can of spray or a knife fits in the pocket and no one has to know it is there unless you need it.

Stella, your pathetic. Act your age for once and don't speak unless you can hold back your racist remarks.


----------



## Hudson

well joker i think we will have to agree to disagree on this point.

i'm of the opinion that if you feel that unsafe to go play a game that you need to take a weapon then you shouldnt be putting yourself in that situation in the first place.

the UK has a huge knife crime problem at the moment and its generally down to people with your opinion "i need it to protect myself" so i'm sorry but i certainly will NOT advocate anyone who has the idea that knife to a WH game is necessary, its not, as said before if the knife IS necessary then the game is not worth it

making points like this can only lead to escalation i.e what if the host isnt the wacko and the guest is? the host then should have a weapon to defend himself with in case the guest has a weapon too?? by turn 3 you'd both be so worried about it you'd end up both using it out of a worried cough.

again thats my opinion valid or not, also i'm not quoting days of yesteryear i know todays life isnt the "good old days" but fuelling the fire is no way for prevention and to make it seem that we now need to be armed for a game of warhammer is no progress.

Closing statement (lol how official)

if you've met someone online and get on well and want to have a game, try as suggested meeting in neutral ground i.e you LGS, plan a game and an outline end time and being young it's always an idea having a parent go with you if you are meeting a stranger or even talk it over with them before making any arrangement.

do not go round their house for a first meeting this can only lead to paranoid ideals as pointed out and can end with a nice little court case and possibly injury! remember guys and girls these are plastic army men and i personally value my life over them so dont out yourself in danger, self defence isn't always about overpowering your adversary it's also alot to do with knowing your surroundings and being prepared: by prepared i don't mean armed by prepared i mean knowing what your likely to be facing i.e in a LGS you know your on neutral ground, you know your in a (usually) busy town.

so what if there isnt a LGS?? well try looking up a local gaming club and go for a few weeks get your head around the regulars etc and then consider inviting your net friend there but again maybe warn the club president they may be nice enough to give the guest a ring and confirm details which if it were my child going to a new club this would greatly ease my mind that the top spot guys are looking out for peoples safety.

anyway enough ranting lol there are ways to be safe and there are calculated risks the main point guys is be carefull and if weaponary is going through your mind really think about the game and consider if this one battle is worth the risk not only to you but your prospective host, and think how they would feel in you being armed.


----------



## bobss

> i'm of the opinion that if you feel that unsafe to go play a game that you need to take a weapon then you shouldnt be putting yourself in that situation in the first place.


Id agree with that strongly. Id never tell someone personnaly to carry a knife, but I can agree with those who believe that it reassures you. On the counter argument if you genuinly feel that you need to carry that said knife, then why bother going? if you are just looking for the worst outcome, which will affect you experience regardless...


----------



## BiOHaTe

Thanks mum.

I once got asked by an odd man in a van if i wanted to see his blood thirster inside the van.


----------



## Hudson

:facepalm:


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth

just a suggestion:

through the magic of Virtual Tabletops, you may not need to meet in person to play a game

I'm trying to start a small group doing just that, (after finals) but it's not up and running yet (it's in my sig, tho).


----------



## slaaneshy

Just to clarify some points on the UK law in case JokerGod has confused anyone - carrying a knife in a public place in the UK IS illegal.
CS spray etc falls within the Firearms Act and are illegal in the UK - both in a public and private place.
There is no defence in law of carrying a weapon for self defence 'just in case'. Self defence is quite specific - unless you are in danger THERE AND THEN, arming yourself is a no-no.
Save your killing for the table top and enjoy!


----------



## kazmee

You just need to be prepared at all times, wherever you go, you should at least gear up so you are ready whatever things may happen.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

When did meeting up with someone for a game of warhammer become about arming yourself to the teeth?:O just meet them in a local gw or club and tbh you should know them a little if you are meeting up.
I think this thread is more for younger people wanting to meet up so advising them to carry weapons IS HELLA SMART....no...just no.
just get to know them first...seems easy enough ge their msn or whatever.. no need to make it all creepy like some sort of blind date 
Hey meet me here Ill be the one with the cleaver:/.....theres a message in there somewhere lolz


----------



## ROT

:goodpost:Lmao

Yeah dude, It's just a Game of Warhammer, We're not infiltrating a Russian Nuclear lab.

Just make sure you know what your doing; Don't start arming yourself with Go-go-Gadget-Powerfist.

:drinks:


----------



## Doelago

ROT said:


> :goodpost:Lmao
> 
> Yeah dude, It's just a Game of Warhammer, We're not infiltrating a Russian Nuclear lab.
> 
> Just make sure you know what your doing; Don't start arming yourself with Go-go-Gadget-Powerfist.
> 
> :drinks:


[Cracks open the metal door with the power fist] So we were not going to steal all the Uranium? 


Back to seriousness; You could always kick them where it hurts... And kick hard, but you better be sure that they are "Bad old men" if you do that... But who cares? :don-t_mention:


----------



## Vrykolas2k

slaaneshy said:


> Just to clarify some points on the UK law in case JokerGod has confused anyone - carrying a knife in a public place in the UK IS illegal.
> CS spray etc falls within the Firearms Act and are illegal in the UK - both in a public and private place.
> There is no defence in law of carrying a weapon for self defence 'just in case'. Self defence is quite specific - unless you are in danger THERE AND THEN, arming yourself is a no-no.
> Save your killing for the table top and enjoy!


Glad I don't live there.
The criminals on the way to wherever you're going who wish to mug you have... whatever, but heaven forbid you arm yourself against them.
Somehow that doesn't make sense.


----------



## gen.ahab

slaaneshy said:


> Just to clarify some points on the UK law in case JokerGod has confused anyone - carrying a knife in a public place in the UK IS illegal.
> CS spray etc falls within the Firearms Act and are illegal in the UK - both in a public and private place.
> There is no defence in law of carrying a weapon for self defence 'just in case'. Self defence is quite specific - unless you are in danger THERE AND THEN, arming yourself is a no-no.
> Save your killing for the table top and enjoy!


Are you kidding me? That is crap.:ireful2:


----------



## KingOfCheese

People are far too influenced by fear tactics that governments use.

Crime rates, murders, bashings, rapes, abductions, etc, are all lower now than they have ever been.
The media coverage of it however has increased exponentially.

You would be 1000 times more likely to be run over by a car on your way to play warhammer than what you are to be abducted/raped/bashed by somebody.




Anyway, if anyone is up for a game, meet me at 123 GloomyDark Street, GhostTown.
I have free candy for anyone who comes, just dont tell your parents. :friends:





_(the last part is a joke)_


----------



## Brother Arnold

Vrykolas2k said:


> Glad I don't live there.
> The criminals on the way to wherever you're going who wish to mug you have... whatever, but heaven forbid you arm yourself against them.
> Somehow that doesn't make sense.


What? The not arming yourself against muggers, or the fact that (presumably) large, burly, tough and possibly poorly educated guys that are lingering in alleys to rob unsuspecting citizens via brute force would actually care about some nerdy tabletop figures?

But yeah, actual weapons are unnecessary. A good location, awareness of your surroundings and some common sense are all you need to defend yourself.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

Brother Arnold said:


> But yeah, actual weapons are unnecessary. A good location, awareness of your surroundings and some common sense are all you need to defend yourself.


Wishful thinking and hope, FTW! :sarcastichand:


----------



## ROT

gen.ahab said:


> Are you kidding me? That is crap.:ireful2:


 No it's not crap.

Give people a right to carry weapons, and they can preach self-defence for eternity.

Anyone who has a weapon, has intention to use it. They are a criminal and should be locked up. It's not crap, it's fucking logic.

In the USA, you can walk around with a knife, with intent to kill people; if you get caught with a knife, you can claim it's for self-defence, and go on your way to killing someone.

I'd rather not live in a country where people can legally carry knives and fire-arms around.

Don't call our system crap, when yours is even crapper.


----------



## gen.ahab

Now that, my friend, is pure bullshit. You can carry a knife, this much is true, but you sure as fuck aren't getting off with that defense. If you are actually being attacked then, yeah, it will work, but otherwise the judge is just going to laugh at you and send you to 20-life as Jim's personal little bitch. 

But yes, a potential murderer has the right to walk around with a knife. I concede this much.

However, let's say someone breaks into my home in the middle of the night, I have to right to blow him away. I quite like that. Not the fact I would have to, but the fact that I could if I needed to.

Of course, neither of us are going to agree because, as products of our environment, we have been trained to think a certain way. Simple have to agree to disagree.


----------



## ROT

gen.ahab said:


> However, let's say someone breaks into my home in the middle of the night, I have to right to blow him away. I quite like that. Not the fact I would have to, but the fact that I could if I needed to.


 You never have the right to kill someone, unless you're at war.



gen.ahab said:


> Of course, neither of us are going to agree because, as products of our environment, we have been trained to think a certain way. Simple have to agree to disagree.


 Meh. Okay.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

ROT said:


> You never have the right to kill someone, unless you're at war.


Wait. Let me get this straight. If someone is attempting to skull fuck you with a knife, you're not going to neutralize the situation? 

If an unsavoury character with a history of both rape and necrophilia was drillin you in the ASS, would you say, "Please don't strangle me when you're done and I yearn for a reach around"?

I don't get it ROT. Where's your sense of self preservation?


----------



## ROT

Well I can tell you where it's not.

In a knife holster, on the inside of my leg.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

ROT said:


> Well I can tell you where it's not.
> 
> In a knife holster, on the inside of my leg.



You mean, the knife next to my .38 in my THUNDERWEAR.


----------



## gen.ahab

Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## 5tonsledge

a weapon is always a way to play it safe. Me and Mr. .44 magnum never part. Not even when i sleep. but im just paranoid. plus someone recently broke into my house and stole my laptop, xbox 360 and games, and My 46'' LED TV. luckily he posted them on craigs list so i found him with the help of the cops and got my stuff back. but i now have a security system in my house and also my gun with the license.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

5tonsledge said:


> a weapon is always a way to play it safe. Me and Mr. .44 magnum never part. Not even when i sleep. but im just paranoid. plus someone recently broke into my house and stole my laptop, xbox 360 and games, and My 46'' LED TV. luckily he posted them on craigs list so i found him with the help of the cops and got my stuff back. but i now have a security system in my house and also my gun with the license.



It will really suck if one day your mother/girlfriend/father etc. has to sneak into your house and you shoot them. 

I think as a general rule of thumb if you find yourself in a situation where you need a gun. Move neigborhoods. or dont be a dumbass.


----------



## gen.ahab

Does your mother make it a habit to break into her own house in the dead of night? Don't be a dipshit. Besides, it isn't as though he is just going to blow away the person before he makes sure it is a threat.


----------



## 5tonsledge

yea shit dude, and i dont even have it loaded. i keep a box of amo in my dresser just incase, but i wouldnt just go and kill anyone who tries to get in my house. besides the person who broke in last time wasnt from my area and he broke through the window. so i doubt my friends and family will throw a rock through my front window.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

gen.ahab said:


> Please tell me this is a joke.


Yeah, they're real. I don't own one. If I carry, it's "conventional".



Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> It will really suck if one day your mother/girlfriend/father etc. has to sneak into your house and you shoot them.
> 
> I think as a general rule of thumb if you find yourself in a situation where you need a gun. Move neigborhoods. or dont be a dumbass.


Why would he shoot his mom for? 

P.S. Firearms make terrible clubs. They only work as intended, if loaded.:good:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

"dipshit" eh? So, lets say for whatever reason you have to break into your own house, and dont say it hasnt happened, and all you see is a dark silhouette of a potenially very hostile person, so your going to go, hey man, before I shoot/attack you, are you somone I know?

This happened to me, minus the idiotic "do I know you" and I can only thank god my cousin who nailed me with a hockey stick wasnt carrying a gun.


----------



## gen.ahab

Usually freeze would suffice; the sound of a 12-guage cycling followed by "don't move" usually induces sufficient panic in the individual as to stop them in their tracks. See, now I have a weapon, the potential to defend myself incase of a zombie outbreak, or burglar, and a mother with no hole in her head. Why would his mother break into his house? And no, I have never had to break into my own home. Two words: cell phone. And, if that doesn't work, I knock on the fucking door.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Well, sorry Gen. But my mother HAS a whole in her head obviously, I have NO cell phone, and im clearly not as gifted a human being as you. You'll forgive me though, wont you? Im begging you!


----------



## gen.ahab

I will let you off with a warning this time. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

And another flame war averted by Lord Sven's "feigned" idiocy


----------



## johnnymajic

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> It will really suck if one day your mother/girlfriend/father etc. has to sneak into your house and you shoot them.


I just have to say that this is the most Canadian thing I've heard on this forum. So anti gun. I wish I could carry a .44, instead all I have is this stupid ass frag grenade


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

johnnymajic said:


> I just have to say that this is the most Canadian thing I've heard on this forum. So anti gun. I wish I could carry a .44, instead all I have is this stupid ass frag grenade



I'll trade up for your grenade.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

wow, i am impressed, glad to see the Heresy site Senior members are looking out for people that they A:have never meet B: will likely never meet. say what you will altruism is alive and well.

my hat (if i owned one, some were) is off to you. with more people like you the world will be a kinder place.


----------



## AngelofHope

Wow, bringing weapons to a 40K game meeting? Imagine the "other person"'s reaction if he sees it! Now, who is the "weirdo"?

Just cut the "ninja" thing, swords suck for indoors, are illegal to bear outside, and might make a misunderstanding end in serious harm. Being too paranoid might make YOU the "other person", so just be careful. Meet at a local gaming store and everything is fine. Not so much fuzz is needed.


----------



## Levendus

Nice thread, good idea.. I do admire one thing about the Warhammer gaming community - Young kids, teens and older chaps all get along perfectly well...I was in a GW store the other day and there were two of the regulars just chatting away. One was a kid of about 9 and the other a 45 year old dude. Just chilling and talking about tactics and strategies, as if they were good mates. I thought that was pretty awesome. 

Good thread though, I bet there are some creeps out there! I'm not just talking about the store staff either..


----------



## Ashkore08

In my opinion, this thread is extremely warranted, although that depends on your location. Me? i Live in South Africa, and our crime rates are exorbitantly higher than most other "civilized" states/countries/whatever.

The one Knife law i know here is that you may carry one, but the blade length may no be longer then the breadth/width( not sure ) of your palm.
This is awesome, but it gives real criminals the excuse to carry a potentially deadly weapon. Ive been mugged 3 times in my school career, and they have all failed, mostly coz i put up a fight.
Your run-of-the-mill pervert/thief/whatever else Will bolt if you even look like your putting up a struggle, or if your shouting like Kharn in a IG regiment.
My preferred defense is a small length of metal piping, about 3-4 feet long. That+swordsmanship classes= "non-lethal" deterrent.


----------



## wwwZugZugorc

back on the topic of safety:

Probably the absolute best thing you can do to ensure your safety is to wear your seatbelt on the way to and from the gaming.


----------



## Kilroy8675309

Good list, but how about the most obvious one: be armed. Preferably with a gun, but a knife if you can't swing that (for age reasons, presumably.)


----------



## KingOfCheese

Kilroy8675309 said:


> Good list, but how about the most obvious one: be armed. Preferably with a gun, but a knife if you can't swing that (for age reasons, presumably.)


I think that is a little extreme.

Not all wargamers are psycho child-molesting killers.....
Only a few of them are. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Kilroy8675309 said:


> Good list, but how about the most obvious one: be armed. Preferably with a gun, but a knife if you can't swing that (for age reasons, presumably.)


Wow, you have two posts in a year? Troll much? :grin:


----------



## Hudson

ARGH!! I can't believe this thread is still here! 

look this forum has kids on as well as adults and your basically telling them "ok you wanna game go take your dads gun and get a bullet proof vest" this is crazy, irresponsible and just plain STUPID! if you want to meet someone new for a game and you feel the need to arm yourself DO NOT GO! it's not worth it. Meet in some neutral place first simple!

this really is a stupid thread with far too much input from silly kids giving silly advice, how would you feel if someone posted a thread "killed a guy before the game" if your at edge because you can't trust the person who's home your in and he makes a sudden move, BAM shot in the face now he's dead....GREAT ADVICE!!

guys the whole "getting skull fucked" neutralisation is very different to "he shot my space marine" we're not talking about overal cultural areas we're talking "i'm going to play a GAME" and your telling people to arm themselves for a GAME!

GROW UP!


----------



## ThatTauGuyJoe

stay safe, use a condom jk jk on a serious note, these are all good tips, but you really should only play at Games Workshop stores and other stores that are authorized resellers to prevent the crazies from "coming to a store near you". Once you know the people well enough, i invite my closest friends over to my house to play on my 40k table. That's just me. You can stay being worrisome, or not worry about it and just go out and have a good time.


----------



## Chaos40kAD

I like how some people are like "I'm a big guy, I don't have to worry about getting abducted" Yeah they say that till some crazy bitch with a van and a winch drugs them and they wake up in the basement chained over a barrel with a broom handle in their ass  

But seriously, the Google Earth idea was the best. Tell people where you're going to go, and use that damn facebook for mobile phones to "Check in" etc. As far as carrying weapons and whatnot, there's some horrible statistic that 75% or something of people who carry weapons end up having them turned against them by their attackers. So unless you're Chuck Norris, or Robocop, leave the weapons at home and just be smart about where you go and when 

-Brett


----------



## gen.ahab

Unless you own the weapon, have a CCP, know how to use it, and live in a shitty ass area where you might need it, I would probably say that you shouldn't take a gun. Best advice I can give? Don't be a fuckwit. 

EDIT: However, if you have the training and access, it couldn't hurt to be prepped.


----------



## Vaz

Bring a knife. Them Jamaican's crazy.

Oh, and make sure she's over 18.


----------



## Hudson

Chaos40kAD said:


> I like how some people are like "I'm a big guy, I don't have to worry about getting abducted" Yeah they say that till some crazy bitch with a van and a winch drugs them and they wake up in the basement chained over a barrel with a broom handle in their ass
> 
> But seriously, the Google Earth idea was the best. Tell people where you're going to go, and use that damn facebook for mobile phones to "Check in" etc. As far as carrying weapons and whatnot, there's some horrible statistic that 75% or something of people who carry weapons end up having them turned against them by their attackers. So unless you're Chuck Norris, or Robocop, leave the weapons at home and just be smart about where you go and when
> 
> -Brett


+ rep 



gen.ahab said:


> Unless you own the weapon, have a CCP, know how to use it, and live in a shitty ass area where you might need it, I would probably say that you take a gun. Best advice I can give? Don't be a fuckwit.



still cannot agree that a game of warhammer is worth taking a gun anywhere...period!


----------



## gen.ahab

Hudson said:


> Still cannot agree that a game of warhammer is worth taking a gun anywhere...period!


You don't bring it for the game, you bring it for the other bastards with guns. In the US people have guns, and in some areas people tend to use them on other people more often than they should. It is prudent to have a way of defending yourself other than harsh language and nasty looks.


----------



## Hudson

to be honest it's still wrong to guide someone to take a gun to a game, if your that unsure of the person you will be playing against that you need any type of weapon how is it worth playing? 

the thread is meeting up - how to stay safe. the whole getting there safely is another issue entirely which yea different countries have different safety nets i.e "i need a gun to feel safe" or "i need a samurai sword to feel safe" etc etc

but in essence IF you need to take a weapon and the reason for that is a trip to play a game then the game isn't worth it. your basically saying I would risk my life for a game of warhammer if your point is that you need a gun for that to happen. Without the game there would be no gun thus no potential violence thus no potential hospital trip.

Your telling me that everyone in a warhammer shop (kids/adults/workers) are all packing? Can't believe that and if it is true i'm damn glad not to live there


----------



## gen.ahab

I doubt any would be packing. Statistically, you have a very small chance of ever needing to use one, but in some areas it is good to have a backup. You don't *need* one, but it can be a good idea to have one you can depend on in a bad situation. 

You risk your life going to work in the morning or going to the game store, every time you walk outside or get out of bed you are incurring some degree of danger. I am simply suggesting that, if you do happen to have to go through a bad area, maybe you should take some precaution *if* it is legal for you to do so and you have the propped training to preform the action.

However, obviously you should not actually bring it into a game store, or at least I wouldn't. If people know you are packing it can make everyone nervous and that isnt good; you don't want to scare people.

If the thread is about meeting up safely than I should think getting their safely would also come into play.


----------



## Hudson

I do agree that there are levels of danger in daily life but chosing to add danger is what i disagree with. You have risk driving to work but you reduce your danger by wearing a seat belt. You risk danger meeting someone new you reduce risk by being careful you increase risk by bringing a weapon. 

end of the day we're not going to agree over this we're in very different environments but I for one will not recommend anyone to take a weapon to a game. What they do generally in their day-to-day life is up to them but the reason for this thread is for guidance and I feel "guiding" someone to carry a weapon is very irresponsible. Much better to recommend precausions like others have suggested, i.e regular check ins, meeting in a safe place, meeting in a well known place, neutral place etc. 

Yes it's a dangerous world out there granted but adding more weapons will never fix that. 

I mean come on say someone came on here next week having shot someone who they thought was going to hurt them (whether they were or not isn't my point) and they have to go to court etc. Would you really feel comfortable knowing that your advice has led them to carry a weapon? Or would you prefer to know that you advised everything possible for them to stay safe meeting someone new without having to be armed.

As a comparrison it's kinda like saying to a new school starter "best take your pistol, them little brats are trouble" for their first day of school as they don't know anyone and there are risks. 

knife crime here in the UK is getting worse and then it builds by people taking this attitude of well if they're armed i'm gunna arm up so I can protect myself - it becomes a worse situation than the beginning....

anyway rant over

my opinion if it's that risky and you need a weapon, don't play, go to a gaming club or something like that. Do anything you can to relieve the risk that does not involve being armed or putting yourself at an increased level of danger than you are comfortable with.

but each to their own i guess


----------



## gen.ahab

Honestly, I wouldn't have any feelings on the matter. It was their choice, I simply provided them with an option.

Though, this goes back to my "only if you have the proper training" bit.


----------



## Chaos40kAD

gen.ahab said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't have any feelings on the matter. It was their choice, I simply provided them with an option.
> 
> Though, this goes back to my "only if you have the proper training" bit.


Or you know.. If you're Chuck Norris, or Robocop! :so_happy:

-Brett


----------



## SweetnLow

I was just thinking about getting back into the game when I saw the thread and saw someone saying you should take a gun for protection. I had to chime in. 

Personally, I am always armed because life and death situations don't wait for me to go home and set the time and place of the dual. This extends to going to Warhammer games, the grocery store, and taking my dog for a walk. I don't seek trouble and if I thought going to a Warhammer game that someone online invited me to was riskier than I'm comfortable with, I wouldn't go. However, if I do go, I will be carrying.


----------



## Kilroy8675309

Hoo boy, guess who has several "less than" signs and didn't think that saying that doing something as blatantly obvious as being prepared to defend yourself would cause such a shitstorm?

<<<<<

It boggles the mind that there's so much resistance to the concept of bringing a gun to meet a person you literally know virtually nothing about. I can't make you guys do anything, just like all your clamoring about "the world's a dangerous place and you're not Robocop" is falling on deaf ears. But, I'm going to be intelligent and bring a weapon if I ever decide to meet a guy that I don't know in person, and the odds of a violent crime being performed on me will go down, drastically.

You'd think aficionados of a wargame would have less of a knee-jerk reaction against a single syllable than you guys did. Guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## Hudson

this really is turning into an american vs english debate. 

end of the day and with no offence intended, you guys have a gun culture and the idea of not taking a gun somewhere with you is so alien you can't see any other point of view. Whereas being english the idea of taking a gun anywhere with me seems alien and I won't agree with any other point of view.

Pretty nulled opinions 

in response to your post killroy, we do have a responsibility here, and posting anything anywhere can cause problems (even if it's "oh this is the real rule") you have to be careful what you say to people and be fully prepared to accept responsibility of any reprocussions to your advice.


----------



## MidnightKid333

Sons of Russ said:


> *
> 
> 
> "Dont listen to that noise, come to MY gaming house.... The walls are made of gingerbread and 40k sprues!
> 
> What's the cage for you say?
> 
> Oh, that's for my invisible pet dinosaur!
> 
> He's really friendly actually, why don't I just let you in there so you can pet him...."
> *
> 
> :stop:


lmao thats jokes, how young are some gamers anyway??


----------



## MidnightKid333

suddenly i am alot more grateful that i live in Ontario, canada. one of the nicest places in the world. other gamers at my local GW say hi to people they dont even know. 

btw the sword thing was pretty stupid. i always go to a GW with a friend, not because im paranoid of getting mugged or attacked or something, but because it would be pretty lame going alone. 

i actuallly was waiting for my ride with 2 of my friends and a man and a woman came over to admire our painting work on my trygon and my friends tanks. they were like "that looks so cool, i wish i could paint that good" i was like wow these people are almost too nice i mean who just walks up to someone and compliments them out of the bllue???? 0.o 
toronto is so damn friendly its scary


----------



## StalkerZero

midnightkid333 said:


> suddenly i am alot more grateful that i live in Ontario, canada. one of the nicest places in the world. other gamers at my local GW say hi to people they dont even know.
> 
> btw the sword thing was pretty stupid. i always go to a GW with a friend, not because im paranoid of getting mugged or attacked or something, but because it would be pretty lame going alone.
> 
> i actuallly was waiting for my ride with 2 of my friends and a man and a woman came over to admire our painting work on my trygon and my friends tanks. they were like "that looks so cool, i wish i could paint that good" i was like wow these people are almost too nice i mean who just walks up to someone and compliments them out of the bllue???? 0.o
> toronto is so damn friendly its scary


In America they would've been waiting outside to mug you for them and your wallet.

Being safe is one thing. Being overly paranoid (like some of this thread is) is another.

Really it's just like a blind date - do it somewhere public or be prepared to wake up in a tub in a motel room full of ice with a letter on your chest that says call 9-1-1.


----------



## Arkanor

Hudson said:


> this really is turning into an american vs english debate.
> 
> end of the day and with no offence intended, you guys have a gun culture *and the idea of not taking a gun somewhere with you is so alien you can't see any other point of view*. Whereas being english the idea of taking a gun anywhere with me seems alien and I won't agree with any other point of view.


Err, very few people in the US as a % of population actually have concealed carry permits, and some of those aren't even used to carry weapons all the time. Lots of people here are afraid of guns.

I'm getting a CCP this year and I don't think I would CC to a private game, it would feel wrong in someone else's house (and honestly, I live in Maine, it's fairly safe). But I wouldn't likely go to someone's house before actually meeting them somewhere public first, it's just common sense.

At any rate when you CC no one should even be able to tell the difference. Otherwise it's not too well "concealed" now is it?


----------



## 777swappamag777

It makes sense, but what ever you do if you don't feel comfortable don't let them talk you in to staying


----------



## 777swappamag777

o one or two more things wait dang i forgot


----------



## 777swappamag777

i remember wait o no i dont sorry


----------



## jaysen

Hmm, in my experience a knife is not a defensive weapon and will do nothing to protect you from getting ganked, unless you happen to be carrying it when they try something. It's much better to have a bottle of pepper spray or a taser. 

When you get to the house, look around for obvious warning signs like:
Leather whips
Chains or manacles fastened to the wall
Screams for help coming from the basement
The guy meets you at the door wearing a head to toe suit of latex rubber
The overpowering smell of bodily fluids
A sign on the front porch saying "Beware of Gimp"

On second thought, I'd never go to a stranger's house for a first meeting. It's just not a proper thing to do.


----------



## jaysen

Hudson said:


> still cannot agree that a game of warhammer is worth taking a gun anywhere...period!


Unless you happen to live in West Texas. We all carry guns. :shok:

That's sort of a joke. Texans do tend to carry in their vehicles, but not on their persons. I would not open my door if a little known gamer showed up to my house and had a handgun or large knife on them.

It's best policy to find out as much about people as possible by meeting them at a gaming store or well known gaming club meeting. Find out 1. their age, 2. if they live alone or with family, 3. if they have a criminal record (esp for felony rape or murder or assault). Then, once you know them pretty well and get along, maybe arange to have a game at someone's house. But, if I were you, I'd make sure there are several people there, including someone you trust. Not that you are going to get mugged or raped or anything, but in case something like an argument insues or there's a domestic dispute in the house. You have a witness and someone on your side. Always be ready to leave. If the resident of the house becomes agitated or starts a fight with a gamer or maybe one of his family members, be ready to pack up and get out.


----------



## Putrifectus

jaysen said:


> When you get to the house, look around for obvious warning signs like:
> Leather whips
> Chains or manacles fastened to the wall
> Screams for help coming from the basement
> The guy meets you at the door wearing a head to toe suit of latex rubber
> The overpowering smell of bodily fluids
> A sign on the front porch saying "Beware of Gimp"


I just realized that most people would be kind of nervous at my place. Not as bad as what you described, but a couple of whips, a few pairs of handcuffs, ropes and chains, and stuff like that.. 
And a necromantic altar to the lord of death, covered in bones, and a big trident and a schyte behind it. 
I don't think I should ever invite strangers for a game here.


----------



## 123birds

stranger danger!!!!!!!


----------



## kavyanshrike

LOL... good advice


----------



## Haskanael

Putrifectus said:


> I just realized that most people would be kind of nervous at my place. Not as bad as what you described, but a couple of whips, a few pairs of handcuffs, ropes and chains, and stuff like that..
> And a necromantic altar to the lord of death, covered in bones, and a big trident and a schyte behind it.
> I don't think I should ever invite strangers for a game here.


Somehow i think that is not a joke o-o, Not that it matters my walls are lined with torches and swords , and honestly it doesnt seem to weird what you have listed.


----------



## Hudson

Arkanor said:


> Err, very few people in the US as a % of population actually have concealed carry permits, and some of those aren't even used to carry weapons all the time. Lots of people here are afraid of guns.
> 
> I'm getting a CCP this year and I don't think I would CC to a private game, it would feel wrong in someone else's house (and honestly, I live in Maine, it's fairly safe). But I wouldn't likely go to someone's house before actually meeting them somewhere public first, it's just common sense.
> 
> At any rate when you CC no one should even be able to tell the difference. Otherwise it's not too well "concealed" now is it?


i'm not talking about how easy it is to conceal a gun or whether you have the license to even do so - my point was, as a whole America does have a gun culture, it's in your constitution to bear arms. Just the way it is, guns are so rare here that anything involving a gun seems strange different worlds man!

all I can say is i'm glad i don't live anywhere like you lot lol :russianroulette:


----------



## jaysen

Everyone, except civilians, on my current base in Afghanistan is armed 100% of the time. In the past 3 years, we've had ZERO crimes involving firearms.


----------



## Haskanael

jaysen said:


> Everyone, except civilians, on my current base in Afghanistan is armed 100% of the time. In the past 3 years, we've had ZERO crimes involving firearms.


being an all military base makes it a lot different.


----------



## V12ghoul

I am an avid proponent of preparedness, as it often negates the need for a weapon. If you aren't in a dangerous situation you don't need a weapon. Still, I've been playing football for almost a decade, and with my height and weight there are few people who would mess with me .If I walk my dog at night I make sure I don't walk behind other people because I've been told I look really scary when it is dark, this also being one of the reasons I stopped trick or treating in the 6th grade. I also know from many ill advised "impaired" boxing matches that I'm very hard to knock out. Still, I always carry a 3" pocket knife with me at all times, mostly because at work or where I lived i'd have to cut through lots of rope or twine, but it also makes me feel more at ease. I've never had to use it in that fashion, as I am fairly non violent and can mediate a lot of problems between my group and another, and I rarely cause them myself.

I always think of the knife as insurance. If someone is feeling particularly "froggy" and pull theirs and I pull mine, they may be far less inclined to continue down their path. I know things could escalate but I'd rather have an equal footing in that situation than be at their mercy.

On guns, here's the deal: They are a great force multiplier and mediating tool, and chambering a round in a pump action shotgun will make somebody shit bricks.

I do think the discourse between the Canadians, Brits, and Americans is hilarious and incredibly stereotypical. In a good way of course.


----------



## Durant

I want Tarantino to write a film, with a scene in it, with one W40k gamer pointing a gun at another over a gameboard, and the Tarantino dialogue is about a disagreement of the rules, or a dice roll or something.

Reading the last few pages of this thread just conjured up those images :biggrin:

"The emperor lays his hands upon me and emperor damn muthafucka smote thee down with furious vengeance that last dice roll was a 6 and not a 5"


----------



## Weapon

Hey guys, I'm just your regular 9-feet tall Heresy Onliner and I'd just like to mention that I have weapons concealed on every possible part of my incredibly muscley body.

I once met up with a guy that I met online, but I had to blow his brains out because his army list was cheesy. Seriously, what a noob lol.

My entire body is covered in facial hair and I have often been mistaken for Wolverine, but then people realise that he's shit compared to me because he's not as manly. 

The best defence against an attack has to be the headbutt. No other gun comes close to the awesome destructive power of a butt using your own head.

Stay safe Heresy, and remember:

Fortune favours he who is prepared to totally shoot that guy in the head man.

Peace out.


(On a more serious note that isn't taking the piss out of this thread, don't meet up with anyone online. Ever. It's better to wonder what could have happened rather than suffer the potential consequences.)


----------



## *Chaos_Ate_My_Fingers*

Well with Gaddafi died we can all play without having our knee caps removed!


----------



## captain wood

NurglingStomper said:


> There are rapists and paedophiles everywhere wu-tang. In school, church, temple you name it. What makes you think that it work be different? Just cause we play with little plastic toys? Haha


in the old gameing club by me one of the staff were arrested the banned from town forever beucuse of the 2000+ pics of child porn on it the  then i had to wait 2 years to find another gameing shop. the thing is you never know what someones like i mean the guy was cool but i would never of thought he would well you know. but the worst part was that he had invited about 3 diffrent people around to his flat a week before his arrest . but now iam safe and i know who the peole are in my gameing club


----------



## shufflingeveryday

In my thoughts, what i thought was that i wouldn't go to someones house flat out! But this is a problem easily overlooked. Then, id ask for a specific address and if its a supposed gaming club, do your research. Post here on Heresy looking for information, check google for info on the club, or even on a social networking site such as Facebook or twitter.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

Putrifectus said:


> I just realized that most people would be kind of nervous at my place. Not as bad as what you described, but a couple of whips, a few pairs of handcuffs, ropes and chains, and stuff like that..
> And a necromantic altar to the lord of death, covered in bones, and a big trident and a schyte behind it.
> I don't think I should ever invite strangers for a game here.


Seems to me like your just setting the right ambiance for a game of WH40K, especially if the armies fielded are either CSM/Daemons or Dark eldar:grin:

But seriously I think I would feel a whole lot more comfortable playing a game at your place than I would be when playing at a hause that looks all normal. Or is that just me being my own Satanic sadistic self again?:grin:

Just wanted to say that^^.


----------



## jaysen

Haskanael said:


> being an all military base makes it a lot different.


It's not as different as you might think. We still have about the same amount of crime, rapes, assaults, talking back to your boss (yes, it's a crime in the USMC), but no gun crime. Maybe it's because we screen out all the retards? :victory:

The biggest advantages to meeting up at someone's house are: 1. convenience, not as far of a drive, 2. playing without interruption of the local rules Nazis, 3. playing with like-minded players. I like playing for fun, for the cinematic experience of seeing my painted army fielded against another painted army on a painted and logical field of battle. I don't get these things at the local game store. Generally, the local game store crowd are: 1. Too young, 2. Too obnoxious, 3. Too worried about winning using questionable tactics and rule loopholes, 4. unpainted armies or spray-painted, 5. not willing to sacrifice outcome for fun.


----------

